# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - ribbon =

## edspace

> Ribbon = Fasho, Shirit





> Memory => Memorje


Fjala fashë është më e përshtatshme sepse përdoret për të lidhur, njësoj si ribbon që lidhin hard diskun me pllakën amë. Kabujt ribbon të hard disqeve ngjajnë më shumë me fashot sesa me shiritat. Shirit ka një kuptim shfaqjeje, prezantimi, prandaj është më e përshtatshme për të përkthyer fjalën bar, si në toolbar, tastbar, etj. Në Windows shqip, fjala toolbar përkthehet shirit i veglave. Pra, ribbon është një fasho, ndërsa bar është një shirit.

----------

